# Bank Transfer rate



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to find this forum....
I will travel to Dubai next week and I need to transfer around 3000$ during my stay on Dubai to one account in Australian bank .... I need your advice about the rate .. location that this type of transferring can do ,

Many thanks in advanced .


----------



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

Any idea?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site That will give you the current market rate - each bank will take a percentage.

-md000/Mike


----------



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you ...
But I do not need the exchange rate , I need the Transfer rate to other countries ....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mahsamr said:


> Thank you ...
> But I do not need the exchange rate , I need the Transfer rate to other countries ....



It all depends - do you have an account with a bank here?

If not, I don't think they will let you transfer money. There, you would need to go through Western Union: Western Union - Send Money Worldwide - Money Transfer Service They don't have a transfer rate immediately online that I can find.

-md000/Mike


----------



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just was at Ibn Battuta Mall and Sharaf Exchange (by Geant) charged me AED 60 flat rate to transfer to another bank. I hear that this is a reasonable rate compared with all the other money transfer business.

Hope this helps.







mahsamr said:


> Glad to find this forum....
> I will travel to Dubai next week and I need to transfer around 3000$ during my stay on Dubai to one account in Australian bank .... I need your advice about the rate .. location that this type of transferring can do ,
> 
> Many thanks in advanced .


----------



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

sulu762 said:


> I just was at Ibn Battuta Mall and Sharaf Exchange (by Geant) charged me AED 60 flat rate to transfer to another bank. I hear that this is a reasonable rate compared with all the other money transfer business.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you , you transferred bank to which country ? do need have any account/registration on this exchange office ?


----------



## sulu762 (Sep 10, 2011)

No account was needed on this end. I wired to the UK.










mahsamr said:


> Thank you , you transferred bank to which country ? do need have any account/registration on this exchange office ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

sulu762 said:


> I just was at Ibn Battuta Mall and Sharaf Exchange (by Geant) charged me AED 60 flat rate to transfer to another bank. I hear that this is a reasonable rate compared with all the other money transfer business.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I went to check this out after I saw this here. I normally send money through GCEN every month to my bank account in Canada. I compared the transfer rates with this Sharaf Exchange to GCEN and found the rate GCEN provides is much better. On the plus side - I am able to do this all online.

Now you do have to send AED to their NBD account and provide your destination banking information. If you are only doing this one time though - it might just be worth going to an exchange like Sharaf Exchange.


----------



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

w_man said:


> I went to check this out after I saw this here. I normally send money through GCEN every month to my bank account in Canada. I compared the transfer rates with this Sharaf Exchange to GCEN and found the rate GCEN provides is much better. On the plus side - I am able to do this all online.
> 
> Now you do have to send AED to their NBD account and provide your destination banking information. If you are only doing this one time though - it might just be worth going to an exchange like Sharaf Exchange.


thanks for update ....
seems that I should use Sharif Exchange since I dont have account in UAE bank ...

how many days takes for you to money deliver in your Canadian bank ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

mahsamr said:


> thanks for update ....
> seems that I should use Sharif Exchange since I dont have account in UAE bank ...
> 
> how many days takes for you to money deliver in your Canadian bank ?


Generally it takes 2 business day - that's the fastest. With the time differences and Friday being a weekend, it can sometimes take 3 - 4 days too.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I use Al Ansari in Diera City Centre and it costs 60 AED for the transfer (my bank charged me 55 the one month I used them) and then their exchange rate was better than the banks by 25fils per dollar (ie I was charged AED 4.20 per Au$ and - at a time when the Au$ had been stable against the US$ - I was then charged AED 3.95 per Au$ when I used Al Ansari). They gave me an account number and I walk in with the cash each month and the transfer takes me less than 5 minutes each time and ususally makes it to my Australian bank account the next day - also took 6 days with the bank and they wouldn't tell me how much I was to expect as they had to wait till the transfer was done in a couple of days whereas I know exactly what to expect when I leave Al Ansari).


----------



## mahsamr (Jan 10, 2012)

w_man said:


> Generally it takes 2 business day - that's the fastest. With the time differences and Friday being a weekend, it can sometimes take 3 - 4 days too.



I need to have money order as a following :

*international money order:

-drawn on a bank with representation in Australia

-in Australian dollars

-made payable to 'DIAC'. 

may you please guide me do I need any other infomation like bank account / account number ,... or write on money order -made payable to 'DIAC'. will be enough?


----------

